# Medical Card Entitlement



## acacia (23 Jan 2007)

I am on Jobseekers Allowance and living with my parents. I pay them rent, but as it is an informal arrangement the only evidence that I have of this is withdrawals on my bank statement. Is this sufficient as proof of outgoings when applying for a medical card?


----------



## buckrodgers (24 Jan 2007)

It may be. My landlord isnt registered so I had very little proof of the rent I paid. I gave them the rentbook book I have as my landlord wouldnt sign anything to say that we were living at the address. They accepted this. You should try anyway.


----------



## gipimann (6 Feb 2007)

Informal rent paid to family in the manner you describe cannot be counted as outgoings when applying for a medical card.  Qualifying for a medical card in your circumstances will be based on your age (there are different rules for 16-25 yr olds and over 25s), whether jobseeker's allowance is your sole income and how much you actually get.
Sorry for the delay in responding, but medical card qualification is a minefield so I was waiting for information for you.


----------

